# Gewerbe angemeldet...ja.. und wie gehts nun weiter?



## Sir Erazor (3. März 2005)

Huhu!

  Ich habe ein kleines "Problem"...

 Ich habe mich über Gewerbeanmeldungen etc. schlau gemacht.. Ich möchte hier vor Ort einen kleinen PC Handel betreiben, auch über das Internet. 

  Nun ja.. nach 1 Monat Informationsphase, bin ich zur Stadt gegangen und habe mich angemeldet. 
 Ich habe einen "Gewerbe-Anmeldung" - Bogen ausgefüllt und habe 2x 13 € da gelassen für a) Führungszeugnis und b) Irgendwas mit Gewerbezentralregister. 

 Nun gut... ich würd gern loslegen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die unterschriebene Durchschrift dieser Gewerbe-Anmeldung mit dem Stempel meiner City nun schon der "Gewerbeschein" ist?!
  Im Netz habe ich vielerorts gelesen, dass man den Gewerbeschein sofort nach der Anmeldung dort ausgehändigt bekommen würde....
 Ich würd mich gern bei nem Großhändler anmelden, aber ich weiß eben nicht, ob das geht.. kann mir hilflosem Etwas hier bitte jmd. weiterhelfen? 
  Ich wär euch ausserordentlich dankbar...

  Lieber Gruß, 

  Simon

 Edit: 

 Auf dem Schein, den ich da erhalten habe, habe ich auch noch nicht angegeben, welchen Namen meine Firma tragen soll und welche "Art" sie ist (OHG oder whatever)...
 Kann ich mich nun damit schon beim Großhändler anmelden, oder lachen mich die da nur aus?


----------



## Mynblues (7. März 2005)

Hallo, 

erstmal ein kleinen respekt für dich das du dich in eine selbständigkeit schmeißt ohne irgendwelche Kenntnisse bzw nicht weißt was eine selbständigkeit überhaupt mit sich bringt.  :suspekt: 

Aim Anhang habe ich dir mal eine blanko Gewerbeanmeldung angebunden damit du weißt wie ein Gewerbeschein aussieht.

Du kannst dich mit so einem Schein der mit deinen Daten ausgefüllt ist bei jedem Distributor als Händler registrieren lassen.

Desweiteren würde ich dir empfehlen mal zum Arbeitsamt zu gehen und an einem Existenzgründer Tag mit machen bzw dich auch beraten lassen ob du nicht eine ICH AG machen solltest. Desweiteren kannst du dich auch bei deiner zuständigen IHK informieren was eine Selbständigkeit mit sich bringt.

Da ich entnommen habe das du deine Ware auch über Internet vertreiben möchtest wäre es ratsam dir eine Ust-IdNr zu legen fallst du vor hast Europaweit deine Ware zu vertreiben. Die Ust-IdNr kannst du dir in Saarlouis beantragen. ( Informationen gibt Dir dein zuständiges Finanzamt )

Sicherlich hast du schon ein Schreiben vom Finanzamt bekommen dieses du in 4facher ausführung auszufüllen. Dieses Schreiben ist wichtig damit du deine Steuernummer vom Finanzamt erhälst.

Deine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung mußt du in den ersten 2 Jahren jeden Monat machen.

Eine Beratung bei einem Steuerberater wäre in deinem Falle sehr hilfreich um dich zu informieren was du absetzen kannst und wie du am besten deine Steuern für das jeweilige Quatal berechnest.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen auch wenn ich einen so gewagten Schritt nicht verstehen kann.

Falls ich jemanden persönlich angegriffen habe möchte ich mich diesbezüglich schon mal im Vorraus entschuldigen.

mynblues


----------



## Sir Erazor (7. März 2005)

Huhu!

 Ähm.... stopp.... ein wenig falsch verstanden...

 Ich habe mich durchaus informiert.... 
 Lediglich die Sache mit der Gewerbeanmeldung = Gewerbeschein hat mich stutzig gemacht - ist in dem Fall aber dann ja egal. 

 Das mit der monatlichen Steuerabrechnung beim Finanzamt habe ich ehrlich gesagt so verstanden, dass ich, wenn ich die MwSt.- freie - Option wähle, den Aufwand monatlich treiben muss, wenn ich allerdings SELBST beim Großhändler schon Steuern zahle - dann muss ich das nicht machen. Das ist doch korrekt?!

 Sollte nicht so rüberkommen wie von vielen Anderen ... ich hab keine Ahnung und will trotzdem ne ICH - AG... ne.. ich hab mich schon informiert... keine Angst - bloss war ich mir da uneins, da der Beamte hier vor Ort keinerlei Infos rausrücken wollte und ich - ganz einfach gesagt - auf all den seiten im Web zwar ausführliche Beschreibungen inbezug auf die Steuerrechtlichen Maß´nahmen blablubb, aber es war eben immer nur die Rede von "ihr holt euch euren Gewerbeschein, den ihr dann sofort nach der Anmeldung gegen ein Entgeld von 15 € bekommt....." ... naja.. und da war ich mir eben nicht sicher, das ist alles 

 Danke für deine Hilfe!

 Lieber Gruß, 

 Simon


----------

